# Help! Iphone & ipad are crazy!!



## SippiQueen (Mar 12, 2013)

My iphone and ipad are both telling me it is not recognizing my password. I went to itunes on macbook pro and tried to reset password and it is not recognizing my date of birth for me to reset it. What do i do? I use my icloud every day for work and personal. I have to get into it.


----------



## cuttlefish (Jan 18, 2007)

I'd try to connect them to another PC, open iTunes and see if it will let you in that way maybe?

Have you tried a Hard Reset by holding down BOTH the Home Button and the OFF switch at the top for about fifteen seconds and then releasing?

Worth a try anyway ...............


----------



## MitchandShawnna (Apr 23, 2013)

When you reset your password, you are offered two different options.

Option #1 is to answer the security questions. This is the option that asks for your date of birth... but it almost never recognizes the answer, so what is happening to you is par for the course.

Option #2 is to have a password reset link emailed to you. This will send an email to either the primary or rescue email address on the account. The email will contain a link that you will need to follow in order to create a new password. It shouldn't take more than ten to fifteen minutes to receive this email.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Barpanda (Jan 3, 2013)

Hope your account has not been hacked.


----------

